# Tappan Lake N/R



## steelnuts (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll be at Tappan this weekend and have never fished it. Can anyone give me an idea of what I might catch, general areas to fish, and what to try? I'll be staying near the dam. Any info is much appreciated!

Steelnuts


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

You can expect to catch anything from bluegill to flatheads. There are no muskies or pike that im aware of. Will you be in a boat or on foot? What kind of fish are you trying to catch?


----------



## steelnuts (Aug 3, 2005)

I will have access to a boat. I will probably try for bass, but have never caught a saugeye. I'll probably try for a variety fish.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Since you have a boat and you are seeking variety i would suggest starting near the marina.


----------



## BANK-BEATER (May 31, 2007)

I Would Suggest Going Early And Trying Some Topwater. You Could Start At The Main Launch And Work Up Or Down The Lake. Also, Be Alert For Schooling Fish. I've Always Have Noticed A Lot Of Schooling Activity (white And Largemouth Bass) In Early June On Tappan. Also, The Shad Have Been Spawning On Tappan, So If There Is Some Chop On The Water, You Might Try A Spinnerbait. Just A Thought-good Luck!


----------



## steelnuts (Aug 3, 2005)

thanks for the tips...I caught a lot of fish on the docks, from bluegill to largemouth to saugeye, using primarily a Mepps spinner (minnow pattern). Nothing of great size, but non-stop action. 

Steelnuts


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Congrats on catching your first Saugeye!!! Happy to see you had a good time.


----------

